# White Widow Q&a



## IwantWhiteWidow (Oct 3, 2007)

*1) After germination, approximately how long will it take until the flowering stage?*
*2)How long is the flowering stage?*
*Please post any infomation about this specific strain.*


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a link to my last WW grow.  I'm sure if you do a search, you will find more.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13896


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 4, 2007)

My last WW grow vegged for 4wks and flowered for 8.5wks


----------



## Firepower (Oct 4, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Here is a link to my last WW grow. I'm sure if you do a search, you will find more.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13896


 
Hey AlienBait, havent seen you for a while...  any more LED grows?

*IWW; * Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
Plant height: Medium- Indica/Sativa mix
Stoned or high?: Stoney yet high- Allround Buzz
THC level: Strong 15-20%
Flowering Weeks: 8/10
Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 325-425 
Harvest Month: 9/10 
Grow difficulty: Moderate

So vegging time is entirely up to you on this one, how much room do you have?


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 4, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> Hey AlienBait, havent seen you for a while... any more LED grows?


 
Funny you should ask.  Just last weekend I got the LEDs out.  I've also been growing a couple of plants under cold cathode lights.  I'll start a couple of new threads on those plants this weekend.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 4, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Funny you should ask. Just last weekend I got the LEDs out. I've also been growing a couple of plants under cold cathode lights. I'll start a couple of new threads on those plants this weekend.


 
Hurry up wit the thread you had a cool grow last time and wanna see more. Why u take the LeDs out?? You didnt like um?? And what are cold cathode lights???


----------

